# Sprawy forum >  Jak dodać zdjęcie ?

## Dlug2000

Witam jestem tu nowy chce dodac zdjecie do postu z moimi wynikami moze ktos wytlumaczyc jal dodaje sie zdjecia ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## stalker8

Nie każdy może tu dodawać zdjęcia, tak samo jak inne zewnętrzne treści. To jest w gestii moderatorów, co komu tutaj wolno. Ja na innym forum, przez długi czas mogłem linkować YouTube z miniaturą filmu, aż mi odebrano prawo do tego; wyedytowano i zmieniono posty, żeby brak widoku miniatur filmów (z YouTube) zniechęcał do klikania i oglądania.
Tu masz (chciałeś zakopać mój poprzedni wpis w tym dziale?) - do myślenia jak działa to forum; starczyło trochę głębiej grzebnąć:
_→ medyczka.pl/jak-usunac-profil-15602_
Jak widać powyżej - jest to jakiś sposób na skuteczne zamieszczanie tutaj jakichkolwiek linków.

....O zdalnej kontroli nad moim komputerem, którą czasem jestem straszony, nie wspominając; którą nie wiem z jakiego teraz forum mam, nawet. Ostatnio gdy chciałem tu zamieścić zdjęcie ropnia na dziąśle.

----------

